# Dug this LGB out of the Attic and I am a Noob



## Zmd73 (Dec 3, 2009)

My folks dug out a LGB 72414 set from the attic. I have a few questions. This set is running I am planning, to put this around out X-mass tree. I would like to buy some more tracks to extend it out and have this go outside perhaps as the weather gets better. Are G scale tracks interchangable? This train has smoke as well what fluid can I use for this? I have gone to the LGB site unfortunately I can't read German. I called a few local Hobby Shops they don't carry LGB materials. Is there a english version of LGB items? I found a ton of stuff on ebay for this size but I want to get educated before I jump into ebay purchases. Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Dwight M.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can use any G size scale track. LGB is the same as Aristo's and USA, it is code 332, sort of big in my opinion, but will hook up to what you have. I like code 250, train looks more like a train and not like a toy.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some dealers are getting some Piko brand G track in stock also. Same rail as LGB and will work along with Jerry's suggestions. S/H LGB track can be found sometimes. I have found it in some hobbyshops and on Craigslist, often for under $2 a foot. 

Warning, a small loop around a tree can cause extreme long term fun and expense! 

EDIT....LGB smoke units were made by Seuthe of Germany. Their fluid will work. One can mix their own, I have done it. There are some reviews of smoke fluid here:

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips3/smoke_tips.html


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Ebay is a great way to find bargains... or get taken to the cleaners. Do your homework (plan what you NEED vs want, compare online prices, drool ov-- err look at other's layouts, ask questions, get SWMBO's approval, etc.) before making any major purchases. Everybody can tell you what works best for them, only you can decide what works for you. 

LGB is generally bulletproof, but since it's been in storage a while, you might want to lube it before running it too much. 

As for track, stay away from the really cheap stuff - Bachmann, Lionel, Scientific, New Bright, etc. It won't work outdoors or connect to your LGB track. USA and Aristocraft will 'work' with LGB, but the base is slightly different, so you may have to finesse the rail joiners a bit or use rail clamps. The curves with the set are called "R-1" which is about 4-1/2 feet in diameter (600mm radius) rather sharp for all but small locos with 4 wheel cars. Most will say 'wider is better' - Yes and no. Wider will let you run longer trains and bigger equipment, but if R-1 is all you can fit, and are willing to work within the limitations, you can have lots of fun in a smallish space.... which is much better than no trains. The only real limit is your imagination. My basic layout is 5 feet by 8 feet, indoors.


----------



## Zmd73 (Dec 3, 2009)

I appreciate both replies this is helpfull. Yes you are right Spule. I just got it and I am already looking to expand it. Although this hobby in not cheap I hope I can get my wifes buy in through my daughte. My daugher is 4 and loves trains I can say well she would like this etc..









A. If the Tracks are interchangeable is it safe to say the Engines and cars are as well? 
B. Will a LGB controler work with those trains? 

Like I said I am a noob and trying to learn

Thanks again.


----------



## Zmd73 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello Mik thanks what kind of lube is safe to use on the engine?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Zmd73, 
i supose, that your controler is connected to the rails. that is called "analogue" or DC. 
- beware! - there are some other controling systems, that give you remote control over more than one train simultainiously. 
they'll augment your fun and lower your cash. 
you will need locos with special chips inside for these systems. (i am not sure, how these locos behave on simple analogue. but i'm sure, that you'll get more input on this than you want) 
but an analogue loco from any manufacturer, that calls its product "G-scale" should run on your LGB track. 
same goes for the cars. (hint: look at the couplers. the hook and loop should combine from all. with knuckle couplers there might be some, that not hold fast between different brands) 

before expanding, the first question you have to answer to yourself is: what kind of trains do i like? 
really big steamlocos? modern diesels? modern passengertrains? 
if the answer to one of these questions is yes, you won't be very happy with the small diameter curves and switches. 
if you like small choo choos and short cars, like me and a couple of others, the R1 curves are fine for you.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Neat find!

Although everybody has their favorite brand, any lubricant that's safe for plastic is fine. Hobby stores sell small tubes of lubricant that's safe for plastics, often under the brand name "hobby lube." 

All large scale trains commercially available will run on that LGB track, and straight out of the box they will all run on a simple power pack. There are more complicated and expensive ways to run things, but the bottom line is any model made in "large scale" or "G gauge" will run on LGB track with a standard analogue DC throttle--a power pack like the one you have. 


Manufacturers of large scale models include

Accucraft
American Mainline
Aristocraft 
Bachmann
Hartland Locomotive works
LGB (out of business at the moment and maybe forever) 

Piko
USA Trains 




Compatible track is made by Aristocraft, USA TRains, Piko, American Mainline and a few others. It's expensive. The whole deal is expensive. But fun. 


Before you start expanding, I recommend thinking hard about what "story" you want to tell. Are you imagining a European railroad? A narrow gauge, western mining railroad? A mainline, modern freight operation? A branch line in the mid 20th century? If you figure out what story you want to tell, it helps discipline the wallet.

In general you want the widest, biggest curves you can get away with. LGB starter sets came with what they called "R1" curves, which would make a circle about 4 feet across. This is really tight--it means that you will be only able to run models which have been designed for a tight radius. Most of the time that means small models, or models that look really odd because the front and back hang way over the track. Our layout has nothing smaller than 8 foot curves--twice the size of R1. To my eye, big trains look a little odd on those cruves











See how the coupler is right on the outside rail? You'd never see that in real life. The loco in the picture, an aristocraft RS-3, will run on R1 curves, but it will look pretty silly. But then again, who cares? Layouts with tight curves can be great--it's all in what you prefer


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Tips for buying off evilbay.

1. Do your homework, check online dealers to see what similar items sell for, and bid accordingly.

2. ALWAYS make sure you know the shipping costs and any handling fees on the item BEFORE you bid.


3. ASSume that there are little things wrong that the seller 'didn't think important enough' to mention. If the description is sparse or the pictures fuzzy, then assume the worst, and ask for more information, or lowball bid as you would for something you'd use for parts. Better to be pleasantly surprised than disappointed and out money.


4. "Rare" or "Hard to find" or "collectible" or "Limited Edition" or any other words like that in a description generally mean absolutely doodly.... There's probably been five just like it offered in the last month.

5. Some sellers don't understand scale, some don't know, some don't care. If you're not sure, ask for for dimensions... if they can't be bothered to find a darn ruler, then they don't want to sell it very badly. I've violated this rule 3 times in the last couple months (I went with the stated 'scale' in the description) and every time I ended up with stuff I can't use. 


6. SET A LIMIT AND STICK TO IT... not just for individual items, but for weekly or monthly spending. A bunch of 'bargain' items can end up being a couple hundred dollars faster than you'd think. 


7. If you lose a couple, or a dozen auctions, don't sweat it. Resist the urge to up your bid by a few dollars and bid on multiples simultaneously... unless you REALLY want to own 3 of them..... 


8. Avoid using credit, be it Paypal's or a card for anything other than convenience. The interest and fees are worse than doing without.


9. Please don't bid against me, I get crabby when I'm sniped by 50c in the last 5 seconds..... (ok, mostly kidding)


I second the others' recommendations on choosing what interests you most, then developing a backstory, and a basic plan before you start buying whatever catches your eye... Unless you like the hodge-podge look. OTOH, don't be afraid to revise your plan, even if it means selling off some items, if your interest changes or you find your original ideas just aren't working for you. 


The other thing is learning patience, the other guy didn't build his empire overnight... unless he tossed barrels of money at it.... A local garage has this sign in their waiting room that says, "we can do it fast, we can do it cheap, we can do it good... pick two". Sometimes you'll find even ONE can be a stretch


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to Large Scale. I'm sure you and your daughter will have a blast. There are hundreds of people on the site who will be happy to help along the way. I've met some great friends over the past few years.

One word of advice. Stay away from live steam, that is more addictive than electric trains.  If anyone offer's you a Ruby, run away, FAST...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 03 Dec 2009 03:31 AM 
Neat find!


Manufacturers of large scale models include


LGB (out of business at the moment and maybe forever) 





Yes and no, _EPL is_ out of business, Marklin are producing LGB and new items are shipping and here in the US....and even here on my desk!


----------



## Zmd73 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been surfing around to get familiar with the way things cost. OMG it's not cheap but I might be hooked. I had a quick test run after dusting it off and it reminds me when I was kid and my dad took out his Lionel set. Love the sound of it runnig on the tracks. I am going to surprise my daughter with it this weekend and I know she going to love it too. I am glad I found this forum cause I have a ton of questions as I go and this place makes feel like there is no Dumb question. I just want to say *THANKs *to that







. 

That being said is there a cheat sheet of track sizes I see 11000, 15000 as Mik said descreptions could be sketchy. I know for now I just want to get an oval out of my starter kit since it is a 4' circle. So I am looking for a few straight tracks and perhaps a couple of wider turns. So I can expand it a little. Ok guys ready for the dumb question I understand this is and indoor/outdoor train set but do you guys leave your train out in all weather conditions? I live in NY so we are waiting for first snow fall tomorow but once springs rolls around I was thinking by then if had a few extra tracks I would set it out side for my wife & daughter to play with it while I'm working. Do I need bring in the trains ? 


Again Thanks
- Dwight


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't leave stuff out other than Pola buildings and track. 

I have left out a single LGB car for years, (4021 gondola) and it is faded, but the plastic is OK. 

I left out a Newqida car (the US raffle car for the unfortunately defunct GSM site) for less than a year....well, I will say one gets what they pay for! 

I had an Accucraft flatcar out in the sun for about an hour, it has an intersting bend to it now. 

There is no such thing as a cheap hobby. Price a fishing boat, quad runner, firearm, motor for your twin engine airplane, new clutch for your 1968 Porsche 912, wood shop, camera, etc....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Buildings can mostly stay out - at least all summer, track can stay out year round, diecast vehicles can stay out all summer... unless you live in an area where they'll grow legs. Squirrels and cats tend to run off with the people. Cats think your right of way is a convenient trail and will even try to squeeze through bridges. They also prefer to use your carefully planted garden for a toilet if you let them. Bunnies, chipmunks, deer and dogs can wreak havoc as well.

Trains and transformer should come inside or be kept in a protected, secure area. A tote with dividers and handles or even a coaster wagon comes in real handy.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, if you are going to be putting the track on carpeting, make sure you protect the carpeting from the carbon dust the will accumlate on the floor over time.


----------

